# Bad *** Tractor



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

I traded one of my mini bikes for this pulling tractor.

It has a 14HP Kohler engine, high and low gearing. It has won trophies, and will pull up to 5,000 LBS.

It has wheelie bars so it won`t flip over backwards. I may pull it this summer, or just use it in the garden.

I just need to paint it and make it mine


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Certainly looks powerful. Nice find


----------

